# What kind of song plays here



## ignis (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

Can anybody say what kind of music plays here, I have searched a lot of classical music between 1770 - 1890 and nothing.

The movie link with that music:

http://www.zebra.lt/lt/video/delfinariuma-pasirodimas.html

Thanks for your time


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell you that it's not a 'song'. Songs are sung by singers and have words. 'Non-songs' can be referred to as 'pieces', 'works' and 'compositions'.

The music in the video is definitely not classical music. Maybe someone else might have a clue what it is.


----------



## ignis (Feb 9, 2011)

ok, any way thanks for Your minds.

Maybe someone knows where I can find yout this question?

Thanks


----------

